# Vehicle protection and Seat covers



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been on this forum for a really long time, pretty much a stalker. I tend to not post a whole lot. I have been in the 12v industry since 2003 and now own my own shop. A couple of years ago, I was wanting some protection for my customers cars that I was working on, something I could reuse. I looked and looked and saw some older items in some stores photo galleries but I could not find what I wanted anywhere, so I did what any stereo guy would do, I made my own. 

Well, my new shop manager I hired loves them and thinks that we need to be selling them. We have been working with a manufacturer to see what it will take to make them and have been getting a lot of positive information from them and should have a quote from them on making them by the end of this week.

The set, for now, is going to be bucket seat covers and 2 floor mat covers. I have been using them in my bay for nearly 2 years now and have had them in a huge number of cars and they just seem to fit everything. From full sized Silverados to a Mazda Miata, Hyundai Genisis, Maserati Cambiocorsa, you name it. They just seem to fit everything.

My question is does this seem like something that has a market? Is this something that you would be interested in? I know pricing will make a difference in that and I will post that when I hear back from them about it. Any feed back here is welcome because I want to know how other professionals feel about these. Thanks!


----------



## alex2jzgte (Oct 3, 2009)

I would be interested to see what they will sell for. Some added protection for the customers vehicle is always nice!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, I just saw the post you made. We finally got our pricing back from the manufacturer. For now we are looking at doing a Coupe set where it comes with 2 floor boards and 2 bucket seat covers.

The material is a very heavy weight polyester that has a thin urethane lining on the back of it so it is water proof. All the pieces are are bound on the edges with nylon webbing and the pocket for the seat covers that goes over the headrest is double-stitched so they are super strong. 

Right now, since this is my opening order I was planning on selling them a bit cheaper to pay for the order and I would like to get some feedback on them. We were maybe thinking around $130 a set for retail. We are ordering 20 sets total for our opening order and we will keep 3 sets for us to use, so 17 sets are available.

We will sell the remaining 17 sets for $100 a set so it will be first come first serve on them. Please PM me if you are interested, thanks!


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

I can see where these would be very handy for a professional. I have been in and out of my truck more times than I can count just trying to make a custom transmission hump console fit the dash curves, transmission tunnel (which drops down before the seat) and the seat cushion itself.

I know I have stood on the painted part of the rocker panel more than once. If I was a professional (just shade tree here) this kind of product would be great for protecting the interior of my customers cars while I was working on them. The only thing I wonder about is if the side of the seat bottom should also have a protective covering and not just the top. Again, I do not do this kind of work professionally and usually I work in a dirt driveway or on a grassy lawn. I see the advantages your design offers and think it is a very nice design.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Why would anyone spend $100 when anything would do the same job for free. water proofing not needed for intended purpose. It sure does looks better then old bedsheets thrown on the seat but essentially it's the same thing. Me personally i have a cow hide I use to protect seats, less money and very heavy duty. don't scared to burn a hole with soldering iron unlike nylon.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

a sweaty, grimy installer on his forearms in the wheelwells, then gets up and uses the leather seats to pull himself up, leaving big sweaty dirty marks on the fancy leather..

I could see these being useful.

then there's waiting for snow to finish dripping off the car to install in the winter, or after rainstorms, muddy tires leaking, just working under the hood and then going into the cabin you can transfer a lot of unwanted tell-tale sign someone wasn't careful while they were rolling around in someone's baby..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You should start writing scripts for soap operas.  How ****ing dramatic...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I've been there, man..

I was in Grenada, I seen it all go down MAN...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

cajunner said:


> I've been there, man..
> 
> I was in Grenada, I seen it all go down MAN...


Snow in Grenada?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> Snow in Grenada?


it's a stupid quote from Natural Born Killers, a movie from a long time ago.

it's about being overly dramatic, if you were wondering where the tie-in was.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

cajunner said:


> it's a stupid quote from Natural Born Killers, a movie from a long time ago.
> 
> it's about being overly dramatic, if you were wondering where the tie-in was.


Gotcha!
I know that movie don`t remember that quote... :laugh:


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well that got off topic


----------

